# Trying to tame two birds at once



## Danielle2399 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello! 
So I got my first budgie, Poppy, back in August. She was very sick and we were thankfully able to make her more healthy again and for a while she making extremely good progress. We started to notice that she appeared lonely but would just not warm up to us whatsoever. So after a few more weeks of her being healthy, we went to get a second budgie, after we quarantined him and everything finally we got to introduce them. They appeared to be very fond of each other instantly. The only bad thing is that any progress that we had been making with Poppy appeared to just go down the drain. At first our new baby Jetty, was very ok with allowing us to hold him and stepping on our fingers. But after they began playing together more and more they are both absolutely terrified of us. They freak out even when we simply change the water bowls. We decided to house them together because they appear to be less stressed out when together than when separated by cages. They are very friendly to each other and we don’t have many issues besides them not taking to us. We’ve been very patient but every time we think there’s progress it just goes away the next day. We also cannot seem to get them to stop eating seeds. I’ve gone through an entire container of pellets and they literally just throw them on the floor and spit them out and only eat when they have access to seeds or millet. I know this is sort of all over the place, but I would gladly appreciate any kind of advice to help get our babies to be less afraid of us. They are our everything and we just want to make sure they have a wonderful home and are healthy. If anyone has advice on anything please help! 

I couldn’t figure out how
To upload a picture yet but will try tomorrow!


----------



## Beta11111 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmmm, a close friend also had this problem, she got 2 budgies at the same time. I offered to take care of one of them for a week, (all 4 budgies are cleared and have been in the family for at least 2 months). Her budgie warmed up to the finger after it saw my budgies playing around and stepping up. It got used to the finger in 3 days. After returning to her original owner, she was still ok with the finger and influenced the other budgie to step up.
(Again the reason I didn't quarantine the budgie is because they were all medically cleared)
So problem solved, I guess?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

With regard to their diet, you need to ration the seed they receive to no more than 1 12 teaspoons of seed per budgie per day.

Please read the information in the Budgie Articles regarding Diet and Nutrition which will explain what you need to know more fully.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------

